
Show HN: Cryptocentral – Expedia for cryptocurrency exchanges - vtllr_
https://cryptocentral.ai
======
vtllr_
Hey HN community,

When you want to buy Bitcoin and other alt-coins, you never know if you buy it
at the best price and if there is a better exchange with better price right
now. That's why we have built Cryptocentral. It's something between Expedia
for the aggregation process and Slack for the integrations and UX/UI (that's
the direction we are focused on btw)

After a couple of weeks of development, here the version 0. You can get the
last price of your favorite pair and read the last news of the crypto world.

All of your feature requests and feedback are really welcome!

